# Best Arena



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I know we had discussions of this last off season, but Lets start this up again. 

What is the BEST College Basketball Arena? There are so many different kinds. You have to old barns like Allen FIeld House, Iba at Okie State, and Cameron Indoor Stadium, or you have new places like the Dean Dome, the one at Texas Tech, and soon to be Missouri new one in a couple years.

You have Allen Field House of Kansas. You have Cameron Stadium of DUke, Iba of Okie State, Williams Arena of Minnesota, Pauly of UCLA, Rupp arena of Kentucky, and many more. Too bad Maryland got rid of their old barn.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

Gotta go with MSG. I also like the arena where the court is raised like a stage, but i 4got exactly where it was. Anyone remember?


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Carrier Dome,Syracuse NY


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> I know we had discussions of this last off season, but Lets start this up again.
> 
> What is the BEST College Basketball Arena? There are so many different kinds. You have to old barns like Allen FIeld House, Iba at Okie State, and Cameron Indoor Stadium, or you have new places like the Dean Dome, the one at Texas Tech, and soon to be Missouri new one in a couple years.
> ...


This should be a no-brainer. Rupp Arena by far. It seats 22,000 people and has been sold out every single game since 1976 when it was first opened (NCAA record-by the way, every UK home game has been sold out since the early 1920's in Alumni Gym). It's part of a very luxurious (spelling?) hotel that has all-Kentucky apparel shops with basketball equipment. It even has the Kentucky Basketball Musuem in it where you can play against virtual versions of UK-greats. The shopping are is 3 stories alone with nothing but small fast food stop areas, UK gift shops, and UK apparel stores.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ltrain99</b>!
> Gotta go with MSG. I also like the arena where the court is raised like a stage, but i 4got exactly where it was. Anyone remember?


sorry I mean college, granted St Johns play there. 

True MSG is one of the best arenas.


Talking about raising a court, WIlliams Arena for the Gophers of Minnesota, now that is court raise.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

:laugh: UK's arena is so big, that the court itself had to be built underground.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Best Arena*



> Originally posted by <b>Rupp</b>!
> 
> 
> This should be a no-brainer. Rupp Arena by far. It seats 22,000 people and has been sold out every single game since 1976 when it was first opened (NCAA record-by the way, every UK home game has been sold out since the early 1920's in Alumni Gym). It's part of a very luxurious (spelling?) hotel that has all-Kentucky apparel shops with basketball equipment. It even has the Kentucky Basketball Musuem in it where you can play against virtual versions of UK-greats. The shopping are is 3 stories alone with nothing but small fast food stop areas, UK gift shops, and UK apparel stores.


True Rupp is up there. They have teh old barn feel and the new feel like how are arenas are built now.


However, I have to go with Allen Field House. Of course we are both being biased, but AFH has the old barn feel. It will be part of Kansas at least anohter 20 years. THey are reifurmishing it in the next few years. AFH I think is one of the few college arenas that still do not have a video scoreboard. Old Bench seating, the Rock feel outside of the arena, the windows around the top of the arena, during the day, the sunlight flow in the house to give it a differnt erry feel. WHen it gets loud , it feels like the place will fall dwon. The only down fall for AFH is that it is not a big revenue generator and the old alumni is close. If we were like DUke, have the fans around the whole court instead of the ends and corners, that place would getloud that it is getting now. AFH has been on top 5 list of all best college arenas, and It is not one of the best for nothing.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Best Arena*



> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> True Rupp is up there. They have teh old barn feel and the new feel like how are arenas are built now.
> ...


If you saw the UK-Florida game at UK last season, that's loud. If they had some kind of noise measure thingy, that game would've set a record. If you want to hear loud, watch the UK-Louisville game at UK next season...


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Best Arena*



> Originally posted by <b>Rupp</b>!
> 
> 
> If you saw the UK-Florida game at UK last season, that's loud. If they had some kind of noise measure thingy, that game would've set a record. If you want to hear loud, watch the UK-Louisville game at UK next season...


I've been to many college games out of AFH, the Heanes Center at Missouri. Been there 3 times. 2 vs Kansas the other vs Oklahoma. I think it only get loud vs Kansas. But that is OT. 

I think any arena louder that AFH is Iba and Cameron. I been to both. Small arena make it very very loud. I've been to Rupp once. It is loud, but not as loud as the other arenas I've been to.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Best Arena*



> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> I've been to many college games out of AFH, the Heanes Center at Missouri. Been there 3 times. 2 vs Kansas the other vs Oklahoma. I think it only get loud vs Kansas. But that is OT.
> ...


Have you been to a UK game at Rupp Arena vs. a rival team like UNC, Duke, or Louisville? If not then you have yet to hear loud. And if you watched the Florida game at Rupp Arena, you could barely hear the announcers but at half time they said it was possibly the loudest crowd they've ever heard at a basketball game. :yes:


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Best Arena*



> Originally posted by <b>Rupp</b>!
> 
> 
> , you could barely hear the announcers but at half time they said it was possibly the loudest crowd they've ever heard at a basketball game. :yes:


I think anouncers say that about any game that if it gets loud. 

I was at so many games at AFH, I think the loudest I ever heard was not even during a game. It was the first time that Wilt Chamberlian came back to the barn. It was during the 100th season celebration in 1998. Man that was loud, and there was no game playing. Seeing perhaps one of the greatest basketball players of all time to return home for the last time was one of the greatest things that i've seen at AFH.


----------



## CrossinUOvr03 (May 23, 2003)

Allen Fieldhouse is #1 on my list, and I don't even like Kansas. I have a tremendous amount of respect for them though.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*It was Colefield House*

it will soon be Comcast Center. Best new stadium in the country.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: It was Colefield House*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> it will soon be Comcast Center. Best new stadium in the country.


I heard the upcoming Mizzou arena will be awesome. Hernes Center now sucks anyway.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Rupp, you are acting like Rupp Arena is the greatest thing since Sliced Bread (not the person). But really it isn't even on campus and it isn't THAT big. There are at least ten arenas that I can think of that are better.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Williams Arena of Minnesota,


 :rock:, yeah that is what I'm talking about:yes: That arena is freaking old, I walked around it waiting for the lines to go down after the game and damn. They still have wooden stairs on the sides, they have really old seats in the back, they still have old seating, there are dead spots in the stadium where you can't even see half the court. But that place is awesome, old but nothing wrong with that. It brings class to the building and a tradition, I would never want them to take it down!






































But how can you leave off the Dean Dome, what great tradition in that building even though it is not that old. All of those jersey's hanging in the rafters, nothing better than that. You got Wallace, Jordan, Perkins, Stackhouse, Jamison, Carter, Smith etc.










Others...

I think Missouri has a very underrated stadium.

Indiana Hoosiers have a classic stadium I love!

Virginia's stadium is very cool as well.

And Alabama has a wonderful basketball stadium!


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> Rupp, you are acting like Rupp Arena is the greatest thing since Sliced Bread (not the person). But really it isn't even on campus and it isn't THAT big. There are at least ten arenas that I can think of that are better.


Well hm....I think it qualifies as being the best when A) It holds an NCAA record for most games sold out (with the most seats of course, 22,000) B) Has 3 stories of nothing but shops and places to eat and C) has a friggin' hotel in it. Have you been in Rupp Arena? No, the only college arena that seats more is UT (22,500) but of course only about 500 people come to their home games and they built it purposely trying to out-do Rupp Arena. But they only out-did it in seats. It doesn't seem as big because it goes wider instead of taller and part of the arena is underground (along with some of the shops). But hey, it seats more, and is bigger than, MSU's arena (14,759).


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Ozzy, Missouri arena well there is a reason why they are building a new one.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Ozzy, Missouri arena well there is a reason why they are building a new one.


  What? That place is a nut house, and on TV is looks kind of new. It is tall, fans are close to the court and has nice lighting. Pathetic if they have to build a new stadium because the one they have is fine, unless someone F'ed up when they made it.



Here are the top 5  college basketball stadiums in America. And I think the author will be fimilar to most of you, he is "Cigarboy" that posts editorials once in a while.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

Missouri is building a new arena for a few reasons, one of them being increased seating. The current arean, the Hearnes Center, only holds about 12,000 and the new one will hold quite a few more. Plus it's really not that great. I mean, the seats are frikkin' green. The whole place, except for some painting they did a couple of years ago, is grey and green. Very little black or gold is seen anywhere.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pharcyde</b>!
> Missouri is building a new arena for a few reasons, one of them being increased seating. The current arean, the Hearnes Center, only holds about 12,000 and the new one will hold quite a few more. Plus it's really not that great. I mean, the seats are frikkin' green. The whole place, except for some painting they did a couple of years ago, is grey and green. Very little black or gold is seen anywhere.


I think also the new arena will draw more revenue, and they got a donation from the Laurie family to build a new arena.


----------



## CameronCrazie13 (Jun 10, 2003)

In my first thread...i must say Cameron is the best of the old style barns, no reasons necessary. As much as I hate Maryland, Comcast Center looks pretty sweet


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CameronCrazie13</b>!
> In my first thread...i must say Cameron is the best of the old style barns, no reasons necessary. As much as I hate Maryland, Comcast Center looks pretty sweet


welcome, feel free to go on the ACC forum to chat about your Duke team and other ACC tidbits.


----------



## kawika (May 7, 2003)

Not that it ranks up there with the big boys mentioned, but as a nod to the less prestigious conferences and the fact that they do play college basketball west of 100 degrees longitude  , gotta mention The Pit in Albuquerque. Seats over 17,000 non-obstructed. Floor is 37 ft below ground, almost always filled. It's a nifty arena.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rupp</b>!
> 
> 
> Well hm....I think it qualifies as being the best when A) It holds an NCAA record for most games sold out (with the most seats of course, 22,000) B) Has 3 stories of nothing but shops and places to eat and C) has a friggin' hotel in it. Have you been in Rupp Arena? No, the only college arena that seats more is UT (22,500) but of course only about 500 people come to their home games and they built it purposely trying to out-do Rupp Arena. But they only out-did it in seats. It doesn't seem as big because it goes wider instead of taller and part of the arena is underground (along with some of the shops). But hey, it seats more, and is bigger than, MSU's arena (14,759).


Yes, I've been there. And as I've been told a million times, it's not the size that matters. It just doesn't compare to arena's like Butler's Feildhouse.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> No, the only college arena that seats more is UT (22,500) but of course only about 500 people come to their home games and they built it purposely trying to out-do Rupp Arena


Well the Carrier Dome at SU regularly draws 30K per game, and sits at least 33K.

Perhaps you excluded it for being a dome?

Anyway, it should not be considered the best arena, but it is the largest arena.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> 
> 
> Well the Carrier Dome at SU regularly draws 30K per game, and sits at least 33K.
> ...


I thought that stat was odd.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> 
> 
> Well the Carrier Dome at SU regularly draws 30K per game, and sits at least 33K.
> ...


for basketball they can sit about 35k some people go behind the curtain on to the other half of the dome to watch the game..But for football it sits about 70k it is a very big place..But the seattin suck they are metal benches all the way around u have to sit on it hurt your butt all the time..


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Well FSH, your never actually "behind" the curtain. I have been in those hellish seats for some SU-Georgetown battles in early 90's, and you actually see the court over the curtain.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Gallagher-Iba at Oklahoma State is by far the best one I've been to....IMO it's probably the best one. It was ranked the best a few years ago by someone, I think SI....


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

Well it is hard to put a finger on truly the "greatest" gym in the country because there are so many but I must list my favorite five, in no particular order. 

1. Cameron Indoor 









This place is so small but so intimate. When walking up to it you feel like you are going to church. Upon entering the gym, you are amazed on how small it really is. The energy there is unmatched. The locker room is magical. Coach K's office (er, I mean entire fifth floor) is like being in heaven. Hands down one of the greatest around. 

2. Mac Court (U of Oregon)









This place is one of the most underappricated courts around. It is old. It is musty. It is loud. It leaks. Some seats have steel barriers in the way, obstructing the view of a very pissed off fan. If you ever go to Eugene in the winter, make this a place to stop. 

3. Cole Field House









It's truly a shame that this had to leave college basketball. It was one of tbe best places to go and watch some roundball. 

4. Pauley Pavilion









Again, how can this be left off so many lists? My dad is a grad of UCLA and everytime we went to Cali, we stopped at Pauley. What a great place.

5. The Thrilladome









This is a homer pick. I attend most of my college basketball games here with the lovely press pass. For fans, there really isn't a bad seat. It gets extremely loud. I really like the fans standing section at each end of the floor under the goals. Too bad Tech fans are too smart to be funny.

My three least favorite.

1. The Dean Dome









While it is pretty cool to see the banners hanging above like angelic beings, seeing all of that Carolina blue makes me ill. The seating arrangements are all jacked and the underground is like going through a worn out sewer system. 

2. Stegeman Coliseum (UGA)









I go to this one quite a bit as well and as a member of the media, I must admit, it is good for that aspect. But for fans, it is not so great. The seats at either end of the goals are terrrible. If you sit in the upper deck, it so dark you can hardly see yourself. Fans are pretty ignorant when it comes to hoops and the food stinks.

3. Memorial Gym (Vanderbilt)









Whoever designed this should be exiled to Uganda. The benches are on the baselines. The media looks at the feet of the players. The cheerleaders have the best seats in the house. I always worry a player is going to fall down off of the raised court.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

This could be me but isn't the Syracuse dome not really theirs? Isn't it used for multiple purposes and not just Syracuse basketball games? I'm seriously wondering, no sarcasm intended.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rupp</b>!
> This could be me but isn't the Syracuse dome not really theirs? Isn't it used for multiple purposes and not just Syracuse basketball games? I'm seriously wondering, no sarcasm intended.



The only teams that play in the dome are the Syracuse Basketball,Syracuse Football and Syracuse LaCrosse teams the Womens play and Manley Field House that was are old place where Syracuse played..But some times like HS team play at the dome if it is a championship game or something but no other teams play there beside the Syracuse College Teams beside Womens team..


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> The only teams that play in the dome are the Syracuse Basketball,Syracuse Football and Syracuse LaCrosse teams the Womens play and Manley Field House that was are old place where Syracuse played..But some times like HS team play at the dome if it is a championship game or something but no other teams play there beside the Syracuse College Teams beside Womens team..


I see. But don't they use that dome for concerts and things?


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Jun 8, 2002)

The best arena in college basketball can't be a new one. It just doesn't have that atmosphere, that tradition. And it can't be anything like the Carrier Dome. That's just too big. 

I know that Louisville's Freedom Hall isn't near the best, but I love it anyway. Sure, the outside of it's not great and inside the arena's pretty trashy compared to some, but when you're out there in the seats, in the middle of an intense game, with the energy pumping... the atmosphere's just so great. Freedom Hall has the atmosphere and the tradition. I just love that about arenas. 


As far as the best arena goes? Well I'm DEFINITELY not admitting that it's Rupp Arena.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> I see. But don't they use that dome for concerts and things?


they have only used the dome once for a concerts and that is when the rolling stones came here but for ever one esle there either use the fair ground or they use the War Memorial..


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> 
> they have only used the dome once for a concerts and that is when the rolling stones came here but for ever one esle there either use the fair ground or they use the War Memorial..


huh I woudl fig that since the city of Syracuse is a good size city, the city would ask the University if they could use it more often.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

nope they us the War Memorial all the time..Only when something big come they us the Dome..


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Maples Pavillion - 2001 under 2 mins left Gardner is at the line for 2. The crowd is going so crazy that that floor is shaking and the basketba was swaying left to right.

Of course I have to put McKale down as a great place to play.


----------

